# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Smiley d'Or 2007] Discussion sur les Smiley d'Or 2007

## Maxoo

Bonjour, j'ouvre un topic pour parler des smileys, comme a on polluera pas le topic qui recense les participations.

Ce qui m'nerve c'est que je suis encore deuxime  poster mon message !!
Rahh !!! j'ai fais aussi vite que j'ai pu.

----------


## shadowmoon

Dsl pour toi maxoo, mais vu que j'avais loup celle de l'anne dernire, j'tais aux aguets pour l'dition 2007. Je vais me rpter, surtout pour ceux qui en douteraient, j'ai vraiment rpondu quasiment du tac-o-tac, sans aucun rflexion, j'ai du rpondre en 3 mn maxi

----------


## Maxoo

> Dsl pour toi maxoo, mais vu que j'avais loup celle de l'anne dernire, j'tais aux aguets pour l'dition 2007. Je vais me rpter, surtout pour ceux qui en douteraient, j'ai vraiment rpondu quasiment du tac-o-tac, sans aucun rflexion, j'ai du rpondre en 3 mn maxi


Mais bon a va, entre nos deux rponses, c'est pas trop pareil, donc c'est tant mieux, sauf pour la premire on parle tout les deux d'ovules.

Moi j'ai pass un petit quart d'heure, mais pas plus, j'ai pas que a  faire  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> sauf pour la premire on parle tout les deux d'ovules.


en meme temps, c'est normal, vu la tete du smiley

----------


## Maxoo

> en meme temps, c'est normal, vu la tete du smiley


Oui mais je me rappelles pour l'anne dernire, il y a des points de pnalits !!

----------


## shadowmoon

Maxoo les participant(e)s mettent tjs autant de temps  rpondre ?

----------


## Maxoo

> Le concours dure jusqu' fin septembre, sauf si on en dcide autrement.


Tu vois on a presque deux mois pour rpondre.

Souvent les gens ne voit pas le message tout de suite. De plus y en a qui travaille la journe, et qui vont voir a plus tard. Une fois que plusieurs rponses sont donnes les gens doivent plus rflchir pour trouver un truc qui sort de l'ordinaire !!!

Donc voila.

----------


## shadowmoon

Oups, j'ai pas prcis, je ne parlais pas de cette dition en particulier, mais de manire plus gnrale.

----------


## Maxoo

> Oups, j'ai pas prcis, je ne parlais pas de cette dition en particulier, mais de manire plus gnrale.


C'est  dire ... moi non plus je pige pas trop ce que tu veux dire  :;): 
tu parles de 2006 ? 2005 ? ou  chaque fois ils rpondent pas vite les gars ?

----------


## shadowmoon

justment, c'est ce que j'aimerais savoir, si d'annes en annes, on a les memes tendances ou si c'est plus chaotique

----------


## Maxoo

Les posts ou on a fait nos propositions pour l'anne 2006 et 2005 sont effacs, alors je pourrai pas te faire de stats  :;): 

Par contre si il sont juste effacs logiquement et qu'un modo pouvait nous donner des estimations ??

Et sinon vu qu'on discute que tout les deux, l je crois qu'aujourd'hui tout le monde est parti voir les Simpsons et les Transformers et ils sont pas la pour voir la grande nouvelle !!!

----------


## shadowmoon

dommage, pour les stats. Concernant la dersertion du post, p'tet ben qu'oui, p'tet ben qu'non, a mon avis, vu l'heure, tlm doit partir du taf d'ou cet absentisme

----------


## fred777888999

Chapeau pour vos reponses rapides.
Je ne ferai bien sur aucun commentaire sur le contenu afin de ne pas fausser le concour  :;):

----------


## sango85

Moi je ne regarderai mme pas ces 2 topic... Pour rpondre un jour quand j'aurai le temps...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Katyucha

Non, ils sont effacs, donc pas de stats

J'ai rpondu aussi, 10 minutes pour rpondre, soit une minute par smiley

----------


## shadowmoon

> ils sont effacs, donc pas de stats


en meme temps des stats sur 2 / 3 editions, ca n'aurait pas cass une patte  un lapin

----------


## Katyucha

Voila, ca commence  se remplir les rponses  :;):  y en a que j'aime bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rakken

Oui, c'est dingue ce qu'on peut voir en se creusant un peu la tte, dans trois pauv' caractres.

Notamment le &, maintenant, j'peux plus le regarder sans voir quelqu'un assis !

----------


## fred777888999

Itou. Je m'etais fixe une regle speciale pour octroyer un pt de bonus au premier qui mentionnerai un sujet... encore secret car personne n'en as parle jusqu'ici. Le suspens est encore plus insoutenable que sur TF1 et le concours tj ouvert.
- Roger, ici la voix. Tu devra te mettre en face des triplees pentalon sur les chevilles en hurlant 'coucou la voila'. C'est tout... pour le moment. Dire que ma copine suit cette merde, j'en ai la chair de poule rien que d'y penser.

----------


## xavlours

> Dire que ma copine suit cette merde, j'en ai la chair de poule rien que d'y penser.


Ah je compatis, je m'en suis tap 2 heures hier soir, et je devais baisser le son de youtube pour qu'elle entende mieux  ::furieux:: 

En tout cas, merci et bravo pour vos participations  ::mrgreen:: . Continuez comme a !

----------


## shadowmoon

Quand aurons-nous les rsultats ?

----------


## Maxoo

> Le concours dure jusqu' fin septembre, sauf si on en dcide autrement. Les rsultats seront rendus en 2007, afin de perptuer la tradition, mais avant nol, pour changer un peu (sauf si on en dcide autrement).


Voila...

----------


## Maxoo

La clture est dans pas longtemps !!!
Pour l'instant il y a 15 participants.
2006 -> 16
2005 -> 10

Allez !! Faudrait battre le record !!

*Edit: 16 en 2007, onirisme je t'aurai donner l'envie de le faire ?*

----------


## xavlours

Voil, les participations sont fermes. On essaiera de vous donner les rsultats le plus rapidement possible. Il faut savoir que cette anne on a atteint le record absolu de copies  corriger  :;): , donc encore un peu de patience !

----------


## xavlours

Bon, je crois qu'on ne devrait plus en avoir pour longtemps, et pour tout dire, c'est ma faute si on est autant en retard. Mais fred777888999, tu pourrais ouvrir tes MP/Mails ? Faut qu'on discute.
Merci  ::oops::

----------


## Maxoo

Chouette !!
Bientt les rsultats !!

----------


## xavlours

Ca y est !! Les rsultats sont publis. Vous pouvez ragir dans le fil en post-it, et venir troller ici  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Pedro

> X : 3 De l haut je vois ma maison  (+1 pt au premier qui attribue cette citation !)


Hot Shots....
Trop facile  ::yaisse2::  J'ai un point  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Loceka

Perso je trouve anormal qu'une rponse soit taxe de plagiat lorsqu'elle ressemble  une rponse dj poste... surtout quand les smileys ont une connotation trs forte  la base (#_- et -~> par exemple).

Et je trouve aussi anormal que vous mettiez des points quand quelqu'un dit "je sais pas", plus ou moins clairement (**O : "O rage, O dsespoir ..."* ou *[&] : Comment encadrer un &*).

Enfin  part quelques notes injustifies  mon got (nighty corrected ?), les rponses et les commentaires taient sympa.  ::):

----------


## Maxoo

Si j'ai bien compris, c'est parp1 et moi-mme qui organiseront le prochain smiley d'or ??

Yes !!!  ::yaisse2::  ::king::

----------


## xavlours

> Perso je trouve anormal ...
> Et je trouve aussi anormal ...


Les notes sont subjectives, et faites le soir sur notre temps libre. On a fait du mieux qu'on a pu, mais au bout d'un moment, il fallait avancer et arrter de comparer et d'ajuster les notes sinon en juin on y tait encore. Vos participations ont permis de faire un thread concentr d'humour qui va rester longtemps dans la taverne, et pour a on avait besoin de vous tous. Les lecteurs n'auront certainement pas le mme got que nous, ni que vous.




> Mdaille de plomb ... du plomb, du plomb .... 
> Mais m...e, ca vaut rien ca !  Avec quoi je vais payer toutes mes dettes si vous aussi vous vous y mettez ?
> Et dire que j'avais dis a la juge que j'allais avoir un concourt financier extrieur .. ..ro la la ... chui dans la mouise moi ... heu, dites moi, ya pas moyen d'avoir du cuivre plutt ? Je crois que ca se vends mieux ...


J'ai pas aim te mettre le smiley de plomb, parce que il y avait quand mme du boulot derrire. Mais avec le cours actuel des mtaux,  on pouvait pas se permettre mieux  ::aie:: .




> Si j'ai bien compris, c'est parp1 et moi-mme qui organiseront le prochain smiley d'or ??
> 
> Yes !!!


Exactement, flicitations ^^. Et si je peux te donner un conseil, c'est d'viter excel et d'aller voir GrandFather pour son outil XML, parce que VBA c'est pas mon truc, et j'ai pas mal trim  ::bug:: .

----------


## Kenji

Youhou 7eme!!!!!

Merci pour les organisateurs et vous risquez de me revoir pour le prochain  ::P:

----------


## Rakken

::yaisse2:: 

Ou, un smiley de bronze !!!!

 ::yaisse2::

----------


## Bebel

Je voudrais remercier mon ppa et ma mman pour ...
bon srieusement, gnial la troisime place pour ce premier essai  ::yaisse2::

----------

